# Round 2 C-57D Details?



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone know IF Round 2 are incorporating the new tooling Robby car ,crew figures and ID monster in the reissue of the kit? This was talked about last year but no info about the addition parts on their website.
Bob Plant respond?
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## donteatordrink (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't heard about anything like that, so, no.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats what they said they would do.We'll just have to wait.


----------



## donteatordrink (Apr 9, 2009)

Waiting won't help.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Spindrift, the art director for Round 2, Jamie Hood, has a new blog here:

http://www.collectormodel.com/model...and-mpc-sci-fi-model-kits-“what-to-do-first”/

Maybe you could ask him there. I've tried to do myself but I can't get a password from their registration. Perhaps you'd have better luck.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

We'll look into the blog registration issue.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

donteatordrink said:


> Waiting won't help.


really?.........what is your option?


----------



## donteatordrink (Apr 9, 2009)

Just be thankful for getting the kit reissued and leave it at that.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

PhantomStranger said:


> We'll look into the blog registration issue.


Thanks!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

donteatordrink said:


> Just be thankful for getting the kit reissued and leave it at that.


Uh-huh...

...although there are some of us who'd rather climb to where the hull is only two inches thick, instead of waiting down in the ballroom...


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Seems to me that we may be overlooking other, more important issues with that kit. Like, the whole saucer issue. And the diameter of the top dome. But, yeah, I'd love to see the Robby car and the blaster batteries. I wouldn't mind having a few more crew members as well . . . the model lends itself to a diorama to say the least.


----------



## donteatordrink (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, that's, like, you know, your opinion, man.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

DONTEATORDRINK, WHY ARE YOU USING MY AVATAR ? PLEASE STOP AND FIND ANOTHER. THE MODEL MAKER AVATAR IS MY OWN CREATION and is for MY own personal use ,any use of the model maker avatar other than myself is not a good thing.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*New C-57D dome for Round 2 reissue or Pl original*

I plan to offer a new, corrected dome part for the PL or Rd2 C-57D saucer.
It will be in THICK vacuum-formed plastic and will replace the existing kit dome which is both he wrong shape and is undersized. The part master was turned on a lathe to the correct shape using the studio blueprints. Possible options include a clear version- if interested please let me know as I have to get an idea of the public interest in offering this part.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm interested...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

nautilusnut said:


> I plan to offer a new, corrected dome part for the PL or Rd2 C-57D saucer.
> It will be in THICK vacuum-formed plastic and will replace the existing kit dome which is both he wrong shape and is undersized. The part master was turned on a lathe to the correct shape using the studio blueprints. Possible options include a clear version- if interested please let me know as I have to get an idea of the public interest in offering this part.


 
Count me in:thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*New C-57D dome for Round 2 reissue or Pl original*

Here's a link to a photo of the master pattern.

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b398/nautilusnut/?action=view&current=dome.jpg


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Will this new part still fit over the interior details in the kit?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Round 2 C-57d details*

That's a question yet to be answered. I'll have to get the casting back and see. It's the same height as the original part, but the sides slope differently. It is almost an inch wider. On my original c-57 build (unfinished) I left out the interior and planned to display it separately. I filled my interior with foam and styrene to make the edge stay flat and keep the seams from popping. I believe the interior WILL fit in with no problem- but I can't be positive at this time. As soon as I know- you'll know.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

nautilusnut said:


> Here's a link to a photo of the master pattern.
> 
> http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b398/nautilusnut/?action=view&current=dome.jpg


I'm interested!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm interested in a correctly proportioned dome for the C-57D as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Si. Me too.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Too bad nothing can be done about the top saucer hull, which is too short.

David.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

I am interested too.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang, that's nice. I'm interested, too!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

nautilusnut said:


> That's a question yet to be answered. I'll have to get the casting back and see. It's the same height as the original part, but the sides slope differently. It is almost an inch wider. On my original c-57 build (unfinished) I left out the interior and planned to display it separately. I filled my interior with foam and styrene to make the edge stay flat and keep the seams from popping. I believe the interior WILL fit in with no problem- but I can't be positive at this time. As soon as I know- you'll know.


Thanks. Well, a larger portion of the top of the interior is just the height of the outer walls. They could be easily shortened without affecting the interior I'd bet. Have to pull mine out and take a look again. But, I'm interested in your corrected dome as well.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*C-57D details*

The master pattern has been shipped to my friend who will do the actual molding. I have attached a jpeg showing how much the new dome will alter the look of the PL kit.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The difference is amazing. There was much ballyhoo about their studies done, I wonder how they got that so wrong?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Round 2 c-57d details*

There's almost always concessions in the actual production process. The interior is somewhat different from the studio plans too. I guess we can be glad anyone attempted a version of this ship so long after the film!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's beautiful. I'll be looking forward to this part. :thumbsup:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

spindrift said:


> This was talked about last year but no info about the addition parts on their website.


Dr. Yo mentioned in a post on SSM that he found some interesting features on the product page of the upcoming Interplanetary UFO Mystery Ship reiusse
http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/ufo-mystery-ship


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

A replacement dome would be awesome. I wanted to build the interior as a stand alone kit seperate from the ship. That would solve the problem of coming up with a second kit dome. :thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*C-57D destails*

I'm as anxious as anyone to get the new dome done. In the meantime while I'm waiting to receive it, I've been doing my darnest to get the hull seams completely gone. In hindsight, if I were to do another, I'd glue stretched sprue
or small plastic rod in the seams to increase the bonding area and decrease the amount of filling needed. Plus it would be plastic in the seams to file down.
as it is, even filled with foam you can still get some hull "flex" which can crack a seam during handling. There is also a small gap between the upper and lower hull halves around the edge which I filled with plastic strip and then puttied over.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

According to the Round 2 website http://www.round2models.com/models/polar-lights/starcruiser

Forbidden Planet: C-57D Starcruiser
Item No: POL812
Release Date: September 2009

The classic sci-fi feature film, Forbidden Planet, comes to life as an oversize model kit featuring the C-57D Starcruiser. This kit measures a whopping 28” across when assembled, and features a detailed interior featuring control center and crew quarters.

Scale: 1/72 
Skill Level: 3 (ages 12 and up) 
Glue assembly, paint required 
28" across assembled 
Molded in white, plus chrome and clear parts 
105 parts
Features removable canopy with detailed interior
Opening ramps
*NEW! includes Altaira, crew figures and the Id creature*

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*C-57D details*

The new dome is at the caster. He is an expert with finishes and has gone the final step in polishing the surface and making sure it is perfectly formed. It was 95%, but will be 101% when you get it! We are considering offering it ready to paint and plop in place-no cutting or trimming. If you've ever cut out a thick vacuum-formed piece and then sanded it down you know how tough it can be.
We should have the first pull before this weekend. I will be posting a photo of the final master in a few days.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

he he.. Cool! It almost looks like the northern hemisphere of Jupiter


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Round 2 C-57D Details*

Here is a photo of the finished master pattern ready for moulding. This new dome matches the shape of the studio model exactly and is the correct size too.
The small line around the bottom is where the plastic will be trimmed and will not be on the final product. The pattern was turned from wood and finished with layers of paint and bondo. The final part will be pulled from heavy-guage styrene and will be ready paint and plop in place. 

I NEED A SERIOUS IDEA OF HOW MANY WILL BE NEEDED FOR THE FIRST RUN- SO IF YOU REALLY WANT ONE- LET ME KNOW. I AM NOT TAKING ORDERS NOW, BUT NEED TO GET A SEROUS IDEA OF DEMAND AS IT AFFECTS MY COSTS!

I am aiming for 20.00 plus shipping. If you want clear it will be 5.00 extra. I need your input as this is my first "offering.":wave:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Count me in for one.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Need one. But prefer to wait until I have the model in hand first -if possible.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I want one for sure.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm in for one as well!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I want one without a doubt!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down for one. Now I won't have any more excuses to put off building that big sucker.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

*Da List*

You fellows are on da List! Thanx!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Round2 C-57D Details*

Just so there's no confusion, Modeleers and I are the ones working together to make this dome available.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello evryone!
This project is coming along smartly & we should have Domes in hand in about a week!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have this model,but never took it out of the box because of the seam problems that I read about from people here, plus it's such a big model(workspace limits). I am an above average modeler,but those seams are rather scary to me. It just seems to me the problem will be very difficult to fix. Therefore,I think a new 16" diameter model of this ship should be made with a 2-piece hull,no interior,and robby car,figures,etc. If I do someday get the nerve (and space) to do this build,I would want the correct dome,which looks great.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

It looks like the 1st Vac-Pulls are gonna happen on Mon. 5/25
Pics, ordering & payment info will be posted in the appropriate Section of the HT Forum. Thanx for your interest!!!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I still can't get any response to the registration or "we'll email your password" portion of the Round 2 site.

Has anyone found a contact email on the site so I can get someone there to help?


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm up for one as well...


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx, You are on the list.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Greetings!
My name is Mikel. My friend (Louis) & I are the two model-makers who are making the new Dome for the C-57D model. 
We are ready to sell the regular version of the Dome at this time. It is a (10.125" / 25.5 mm) vac-pull in 1/16th" (.062) white styrene - cut & sanded to fit the flat area on the Polar Lights C-57D. Any further refinements are the responsibility of the buyer.
For pics of finished Vac Pull go to:
http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=62596 (page 5)



To Order & obtain Pricing & Payment information, please send an Email (that will also serve as an Order Form) to this Eddress; [email protected]
Please include your contact info:
Name (avatar name(S))
Address
Eddress
(telephone / Optional)

Thanx! - for your interest in this project.

PS: A Clear Dome version will follow shortly, but it is currently - cost prohibitive.
We are looking into a - You Polish / Clear Dome.
This will provide a Clear Dome - cut & sanded flat to fit - the prep work results in frosted areas that the buyer would have to polish themselves.
This would be suggested - For experienced modelers Only!
Let us know if any of you are still interested in Clear Domes & we may go down that road.
Thanx Again - Modeleer


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's looking really good :thumbsup:

Todd


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

*en route*

Thee 1st batch of C-57D Domes are en Route!!!


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

I've just started work on the Colt Vickers Quad Fission Cannon.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

You might want to consider also posting your pix here since the majority of HTers are not members of the RPF, and are therefore unable to access the linked images.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Carson, if you could PM me instructions of what Photo-file-type is HT friendly I would really appreciate it & do so accordingly.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Standard jpg will suffice. Probably the same drill you followed on the RPF.

When you reply to a thread (or post a new one) look for the ADDITIONAL OPTIONS banner. Beneath it, click the MANAGE ATTACHMENTS bar and go from there. The process is pretty straight-forward; just make sure the file size doesn't exceed the limits posted under Manage Attachments.

Personally, I find it easier to simply cut & paste a link from one of the many free image banks online (Photobucket in my case), but in either case a jpg file is probably the easiest format.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

nautilusnut said:


> I plan to offer a new, corrected dome part for the PL or Rd2 C-57D saucer.
> It will be in THICK vacuum-formed plastic and will replace the existing kit dome which is both he wrong shape and is undersized. The part master was turned on a lathe to the correct shape using the studio blueprints. Possible options include a clear version- if interested please let me know as I have to get an idea of the public interest in offering this part.


I am definately interested and know of at least 2 others in Scotland,are you the same person that had this shown on hyperscale or cybermodeler?
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx, Carson!!! (I'll get on it) 

Gordon, Yes - that be us!


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Rather than getting our stuff mixed in with the pending Round 2 release, I posted progress pics of my FP/CV Cannon over on our Vac-Dome Post:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2935894#post2935894

_Thanx again to Everyone who enjoys what we're making & to Carson - for being helpful & pointing me in the right direction._


----------

